# SAN DIEGO | 15th and Island | 146m x 2 | 45 fl x 2 | T/O



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

The need for great housing is high and these will sell quickly. The view from the higher floors is definitely going to be amazing!


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

credit:sdbob


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Topped Out*

Almost there.










by olasis on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Not a fan of the yellow and red accents. Especially not the combination of bright yellow and green glass.


----------

